# Suche gute Steckerleiste



## -MIRROR- (8. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Steckerleiste mit 8- am besten 10 Steckplätzen. Man sollte sie leicht an- und ausschalten per Schalter und ein guter Überspannungsschutz soll Pflicht sein. Eine gute verarbeitung und dann auch noch inschwarz wäre perfekt.

Wenn jemand sich damit ein wenig auskennt und vielleicht eine Steckerleiste weiß, die auf meine Beschreibung zutrifft, wäre ich sehr verbunden.

Ich habe bei Google schon gesehen, dass APC gelobt wurde, aber die haben meist noch andere Funktionen und die Steckerplätze sind meist in 2-er-Reihen angeordnet, was mir überhauptnicht gefällt.

Ich möchte eine gute Steckerleiste, weil daran schon ein ziemlich großer Wert hängt und ich nichts riskieren möchte. EIne Steckerleiste kauft man ja auch nicht alle paar jahre neue, daher sollte sie schon was taugen, übe ralles, was über 50€ kostet, sehe ich hinweg, da das schlicht zu viel geld ist. Was preislich zwischen 30 und 50€ liegt muss ich überlegen und was unter 30€ kostet würd egekauft werden 

Ich hoffe, mir wird bei PCGHX auch in diesem Unterforum geholfen, vielleicht verirrt sich ja jemand hierher =D


MfG -MIRROR-


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2010)

Da kann ich dir weiterhelfen.

Schau dir mal die Leisten der Firma "Brennstuhl" an. Ich kenn keine Firma die bessere herstellt.

Amazon.de: brennenstuhl


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. September 2010)

ok, danke. Genau eine, die auf meine Beschreibung passt, weißt du so nicht, ja?

Ich muss mal suchen. Überspannungsschutz ist wichtig. Und wenn man 2x 5 schalten könnte in einer senkrechten Leiste, das wäre cool. Dnan könnte ich bestimmte Dinge anlassen udn andere nicht ;D

EDIT: ich schätze ich werde zur Brennenstuhl PRemium-ALu-Line Steckdosenleiste 10-fach greifen. Die 8-fache kostet unwesentlich weniger.

Die Haftpflicht für bsi zu 5 Mio. € finde ich ja geil xD[SIZE=+2][/SIZE]


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2010)

Brennstuhl bietet soviele verschiedene an. Bei OBI gibts die auch zu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2010)

Also, ich wollte da gestern schon schreiben: brennenstuhl. Die haben aber leider keine 10er mit Schutz, und schon die 6er oder 8er kosten mind. 40€ mit Überspannungsschutz. 

Wobei das mit dem Schutz eh so ne Sache ist: an sich reichen die Sicherungen im Sicherungskasten der Wohnung völlig aus, und FALLS mal was durchkommt, hilft der Schutz der Leisten oft auch nix. Da das SO selten ist, können die die Firmen halt locker mit "bis zu 30.000€ versichert" werben, zumal idR eh Deine Hausratsversicherung so was übernimmt. Und über Schäden, die bei Blitzschlag zB über die tel/DSL-Leitung kommen, nutzt die Leiste eh nix.

Und bei 10 Steckdosen steigt halt auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Kunde da sehr viel Watt verbaucht, und da sind die Firmen dann auch was vorsichtiger mit Garantien und Schutzaussagen... 

Was man machen könnte: ne 10er-Leiste kaufen und dann eine Einzelsicherung davorstecken. Man sollte halt drauf achten, wieviel Watt die vertragen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. September 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich wollte da gestern schon schreiben: brennenstuhl. Die haben aber leider keine 10er mit Schutz, und schon die 6er oder 8er kosten mind. 40€ mit Überspannungsschutz.
> 
> Wobei das mit dem Schutz eh so ne Sache ist: an sich reichen die Sicherungen im Sicherungskasten der Wohnung völlig aus, und FALLS mal was durchkommt, hilft der Schutz der Leisten oft auch nix. Da das SO selten ist, können die die Firmen halt locker mit "bis zu 30.000€ versichert" werben, zumal idR eh Deine Hausratsversicherung so was übernimmt. Und über Schäden, die bei Blitzschlag zB über die tel/DSL-Leitung kommen, nutzt die Leiste eh nix.
> 
> ...



Schutz mit integrierter DSL-Leitung gefällig......hab diese Selber un bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden...hat leider nur 7 Steckplätze aber Lan und Video/Audio halt noch.


http://www.csv.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A3209015


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. September 2010)

Also die Brennenstuhl Premium-Alu-Line Steckdosenleiste 10-fach hat sicher Überspannungsschutz und kostet "nur" 25€.

Macht nen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck, 10 jahre Garantie reichen mir völlig aus


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2010)

Wo findest Du die? Ich finde eine 12fach mit 2 Schaltern oder eine 8fach. Und die heben keinen Überspannungschutz: Brennenstuhl Premium ALU Line schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik und Brennenstuhl Premium ALU Line schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik und meine 6fach der gleichen Serie hat auch keinen. Ist auch wie gesagt an sich auch nicht wirklich nötig.


Die garantie bezieht sich ja nur auf die Leiste selbst, und eine Steckerleiste, die wegen eines Produktmangels Kaputtgeht, ist auch extrem selten und kommt wenn dann eher am Anfang vor.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. September 2010)

Wenn man googlet und so, findet man diese Seite!

Ein Überspannungschutz ist mMn trotzdem wichtig. als 2. Absicherung is das in Ordnung udn die von brennenstuhl haben auch schon Blitzeinschläge abgewehrt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2010)

Aber die hat keinen Überspannungschutz - wo hast Du das bitte gelesen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. September 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ein Überspannungschutz ist mMn trotzdem wichtig. als 2. Absicherung is das in Ordnung udn die von brennenstuhl haben auch schon Blitzeinschläge abgewehrt.



Also ich benutze schon seit 20 Jahren eine normale Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter, allerdings nach DIN/VDE und TÜV geprüft, und mir ist seit dieser Zeit kein Rechner abgeraucht aufgrund von Spannungsspitzen. 

Überspannungsschutz ist im Privatbereich imho Geldschneiderei und bestenfalls ein nettes Gimmick (das sagt dir ein Elektroinstallateur ), nur mal so nebenbei einen Blitzschlag denkt die Hausratversicherung ab!


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. September 2010)

Ich bin noch Abiturient, da weiß man von sowas noch nix 

Also gut, dann wird die bestellt^^

Ist ok oder was sagt ihr?


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. September 2010)

Na klar bestelle sie dir, wenn dir 10 Jahre Garantie und Optik wichtig sind. 

Bei der würdest du aber auch nichts verkehrt machen und noch Geld sparen. Brennenstuhl Premium 10-fach black


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2010)

Jo, ich hab wie gesagt diese aluline als 6fach. Was mich nur stört ist, dass man manche Stecker extrem schwer reinbekommt wegen der Kindersicherung, und ich hab keine Ahnung, wie genau der funktionert, denn irgendwann geht es plötzlich wie ein heißes Messer durch Butter ^^  Weiß jemand, wie die Sicherung funktioniert?


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. September 2010)

@ ConNerVos

Glaubst du, dass sie ausreicht? Wenn ja, würde ich sie nehmen. Bitte OHNE Kindersicherung, ich hasse das ^^

Danke für den Link, sie sieht gut aus, hat 10 Stecker und nen beleuchteten Schalter, ist in schwarz und man bekommt bei Caseking noch 3% Rabatt einfach so dazu 

@ Herbboy

Ich kenne mich ja wie gesgat damit nicht aus, ich hoffe aber wirklich, dass das Teil ausreicht in Sachen: Zuverlässigkeit!


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. September 2010)

Klar reicht die aus, aber leider hat sie auch eine Kindersicherung (laut Homepage von BS), aber wer steckt denn schon die Stecker so oft raus.


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. September 2010)

Naja, am Tag unter einmal aber naja.

Eine Kindersicherung funktioniert meines Wissens übrigens so, dass eine kleine Scheibe vor die Löcher gedrückt ist. Wnen man etwas reinstecken will, muss man mit dem Stecker die Scheibe in den Löcher wegschieben um an die richtige Steckdose heranzukommen. Leider sind meistens eben die Stecker vorne abgerundet und rutschen von den Löchern in der Scheibe ab, was unter Umständen einen schonmal 10 Versuche kosten kann, weil man nicht geduldig genug ist. ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. September 2010)

Hm es gibt mehrere Lösungen und Patente von Kindersicherungen, deine ist leider nur eine davon! 

Es gibt auch so eine Art Krallen die sich erst öffnen, wenn man sehr kräftig den Stecker in die Dose drückt und sowas wird meist bei Steckerleisten verwendet.


----------



## sen1287 (11. September 2010)

um auf den überspannungsschutz nochmal zurückzukommen ...
wenn etwas überflüssig ist, dann der. um es einfach auszudrücken,
es ist schon alles vor dem sicherungskasten abgesichert. 
genauso wie telefonleitungen und coax-leitung (tv).
achte beim kauf darauf das der verteiler ein din/vde stempel hat,
da meist bei billigverteilern der pe fehlt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. September 2010)

Mein reden.


----------



## sen1287 (11. September 2010)

naja ist doch wahr. dann müsste sich doch jeder gedanken darüber machen^^ und ich wäre arbeitslos


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. September 2010)

lol

Ich will ne gute Steckerleiste kaufen und ihr labert von der Qualität von den Verteilern??

Ich hab keine Ahnung davon Mensch, woher soll cih wissen, ob unser Verteiler gut ist ?!

Aber danke für die verständliche Antwort, aus deren Informationen ich mir eine gute Steckerleiste kaufne kann... ?!


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. September 2010)

Sen1287 wollte sich wahrscheinlich mal Luft machen und nebenbei noch mal seine/meine Meinung zum Überspannungsschutz loswerden. 


Falls du nicht willst, das hier weitergepostet wird, schreibe einen Moderator an das dieser Fred zu kann, da du ja jetzt alles weißt was du wissen wolltest.


----------



## sen1287 (12. September 2010)

hehe  ich wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen, da die verteiler mit überspannungsschutz teurer sind, und man sich das geld sparen kann.
wie ich gelesen habe hast du besondere ansprüche was den verteiler angeht, 
aber vom grunde auf wollte ich nur darstellen, das es prinzipiell auch ein
0815 geprüfter verteiler macht 

man möchte doch nur helfen


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. September 2010)

sen1287 schrieb:


> ... das es prinzipiell auch ein 0815 geprüfter verteiler macht  ...



Aha rein prinzipiell so so … du solltest deine Berufswahl vielleicht nochmal überdenken, wenn das eigentlich "egal" ist könnte der TE ja auch einen "08/15 geprüften" Verteiler (Was ist das überhaupt? ) vom Chinesen um die Ecke, für 2,95 € verwenden.
Nur kannst du ihm Schaltfestigkeit und Sicherheit garantieren das an den Verteiler nichts verschmort, wenn er seinen PC dort anschließt, ich denke nicht!?


----------



## sen1287 (12. September 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aha rein prinzipiell so so … du solltest deine Berufswahl vielleicht nochmal überdenken, wenn das eigentlich "egal" ist könnte der TE ja auch einen "08/15 geprüften" Verteiler (Was ist das überhaupt? ) vom Chinesen um die Ecke, für 2,95 € verwenden.
> Nur kannst du ihm Schaltfestigkeit und Sicherheit garantieren das an den Verteiler nichts verschmort, wenn er seinen PC dort anschließt, ich denke nicht!?



zum thema billigverteiler hab ich mich schon weiter oben geäußert 
sofern ein din/vde stempel drauf ist, kann man den ohne bedenken kaufen.
vielleicht hab ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt ... unter 0815 verstehe ich geprüfte verteiler


----------



## rebel4life (2. Oktober 2010)

sen1287 schrieb:


> achte beim kauf darauf das der verteiler ein din/vde stempel hat,
> da meist bei billigverteilern der pe fehlt.



Ich geb dir Recht, wenn man sagt, dass die billigen billigst verarbeitet sind.

Aber nicht beim PE, ich hatte schon ein paar billige hier, nur ein Fabrikat, das ein Kollege glaube ich aus einem osteurpäischen Land hat, hat keinen PE, selbst die billigsten von Pollin haben PE.

Hätten sie keinen, wäre das grob fahrlässig und dann hätte der Händler schnell Probleme, daher kaufen die sowas auch nicht ein. 

In den Verteilungen ist auch nicht immer ein Überspannungsschutz eingebaut. Es gibt solche Schutzeinrichtungen für 20-50€ für die Hutschiene, aber in den wenigsten Privathaushalten werden die eingesetzt. 

In der Industrie sieht das schon wieder ganz anderst aus, aber wir reden hier von ner Steckdosenleiste fürn Privatmann.

Ich hab zu Hause auch nur Brennenstuhlleisten, die sind super, aber dennoch nicht zu teuer.

Reichelt ist einer der günstigsten Lieferanten bei den Brennenstuhlleisten, also falls du mal planst, fürs ganze Haus mal neue zu kaufen, dann lohnt sich Reichelt schon.


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2011)

*Habe mich für diese entschieden:*

Brennenstuhl Premium ALU Line (12-fach, 3,0 m)

Da dort auch ein Haustelefon, mal ein paar Ladekabel und eine Lampe dran hängen sollen, brauchte ich 2 Schalter. SO kann ich das in PC und andere Geräte unterteilen. 
Da die Sache mit dem Überspannungsschutz gut geklärt wurde, kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass sich für mich der hohe Aufpreis gar nicht lohnen würde. So habe ich eine sehr gute Steckerleiste perfekt für meine Bedürfnisse.

Der Preis ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung und mit Amazon.de habe ich bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich bedanke mich bei Euch für die Hilfe. 
_
Mit freundlichen Grüßen:_

-MIRROR-​


----------



## McZonk (21. Februar 2011)

Auf Wunsch des TEs: Closed.


----------

